# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Top 60 novels of all-time, how many have you read?

## Galileo Galilei

*Top 60 novels of all-time, how many have you read?*

_(sorted by author)_

*Jules Verne (5)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jules_Verne

From the Earth to the Moon & Around the Moon
Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea
Around the World in Eighty Days
_The Mysterious Island (greatest novel of all time)_
Master of the World

*Ernest Hemingway (3)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernest_Hemingway

The Sun Also Rises
A Farewell to Arms
For Whom the Bell Tolls

*Fyodor Dostoyevsky (2)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fyodor_Dostoyevsky

Crime and Punishment
The Brothers Karamazov

*Mark Twain (2)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Twain

Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Personal Recollections of Joan of Arc

*John Steinbeck (2)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Steinbeck

Of Mice and Men
The Grapes of Wrath

*George Orwell (2)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Orwell

Animal Farm
Nineteen Eighty-Four

*Ayn Rand (2)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayn_Rand

The Fountainhead
Atlas Shrugged

*Robert A. Heinlein (2)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_A._Heinlein

Stranger in a Strange Land
The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress

*David Nevin (2)*
http://www.amazon.com/1812-David-Nevin/dp/0812524713

1812
Eagle's Cry

*Dan Brown (2)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Brown

Angels & Demons
The Da Vinci Code

*Thomas More*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_More

Utopia

*Daniel Defoe*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Defoe

Robinson Crusoe

*Jonathan Swift*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Swift

Gulliver's Travels

*Voltaire*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltaire

Candide

*James Fenimore Cooper*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Fenimore_Cooper

The Last of the Mohicans

*Victor Hugo*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Hugo

The Hunchback of Notre-Dame

*Nikolai Gogol*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Gogol

Dead Souls

*Charles Dickens*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Dickens

A Christmas Carol

*Emily Bronte*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emily_Bront%C3%AB

Wuthering Heights

*Nathaniel Hawthorne*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathaniel_Hawthorne

The Scarlet Letter

*Herman Melville*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_Melville

Moby-Dick

*Harriet Beecher Stowe*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harriet_Beecher_Stowe

Uncle Tom's Cabin

*Alexandre Dumas*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexandre_Dumas,_p%C3%A8re

The Count of Monte Cristo

*Leo Tolstoy*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Tolstoy

War and Peace

*William Dean Howells*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Dean_Howells

Rise of Silas Lapham

*Thomas Hardy*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hardy

Jude the Obscure

*H. G. Wells*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._G._Wells

The War of the Worlds

*Bram Stoker*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bram_Stoker

Dracula

*L. Frank Baum*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L._Frank_Baum

The Wonderful Wizard of Oz

*Arthur Conan Doyle*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Conan_Doyle

The Hound of the Baskervilles

*Joseph Conrad*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Conrad

Nostromo

*James Joyce*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Joyce

Ulysses

*Yevgeny Zamyatin*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yevgeny_Zamyatin

We

*Franz Kafka*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Kafka

The Trial

*F. Scott Fitzgerald*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F._Scott_Fitzgerald

The Great Gatsby

*Aldous Huxley*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldous_Huxley

Brave New World

*Sinclair Lewis*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_Lewis

It Can't Happen Here

*J. D. Salinger*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._D._Salinger

The Catcher in the Rye

*Ray Bradbury*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Bradbury

Fahrenheit 451 

*Harper Lee*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harper_Lee

To Kill a Mockingbird

*Joseph Heller*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Heller

Catch-22 

*Hunter S. Thompson*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunter_S._Thompson

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

*Robert Shea and Robert Anton Wilson*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Illuminatus!_Trilogy

The Illuminatus! Trilogy

*Eric Flint*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Flint

1634: The Galileo Affair

*Kim Stanley Robinson*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Stanley_Robinson

Galileo's Dream

*James Best*
http://www.amazon.com/Tempest-at-Daw.../dp/1604943440

Tempest at Dawn

----------


## Son of Detroit

10.  I'll be reading a few of those on the list later this year in class as well.

----------


## LibertyMage

I have read 10.  A lot of loooong books in there.

----------


## BamaAla

12 I'm currently reading #13 (Ulysses.)

----------


## Imperial

11, although I gave myself .5 for Atlas Shrugged and 1984 for not very thorough readings.

----------


## MelissaWV

38... for which there was no option in the poll, so I chose 30.

I am sorely disappointed that Dan Brown has anything on that list.

----------


## specsaregood

15, but I'd disagree with some on the list.

----------


## low preference guy

lol at the list.

you can't have Ulysses there without destroying your list's credibility.

----------


## fatjohn

> lol at the list.
> 
> you can't have Ulysses there without destroying your list's credibility.


what about dan brown?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Two listings of Dan Brown and Charles Dickens gets one?

And *that* one is _A Christmas Carol_?

WTF is that?

I've read that, along with _Oliver Twist, Nicholas Nickeleby, The Pickwick Papers, A Cricket on the Hearth and Bleak House._

Never got around to David Copperfield though. Need to do that.

To answer the poll, 28 total.

I rounded it up to 30.

----------


## Maximus

I loled at Dan Brown

Surprised St. Augustine's "Confessions" didn't make it

----------


## MelissaWV

> Two listings of Dan Brown and Charles Dickens gets one?
> 
> And *that* one is _A Christmas Carol_?
> 
> WTF is that?
> 
> I've read that, along with _Oliver Twist, Nicholas Nickeleby, The Pickwick Papers, A Cricket on the Hearth and Bleak House._
> 
> Never got around to David Copperfield though. Need to do that.
> ...


Well you can have two of mine, which leaves six spares out there for grabs.

I didn't say how many I enjoyed   That's another poll, I suppose, but most of the "classics" were not that enjoyable to me.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I counted 11.

----------


## Jeremy

Change "top 60 novels" to "Galileo Galilei's favorite 60 novels".

----------


## Icymudpuppy

I've read 24 of those listed, but I question why some of those listed are considered among the greatest of all time.

Atlas Shrugged is an example of what I would consider a novel espousing a great philosophy, but the characters themselves are not realistic.  Too wooden, hollow, etc.  For 1200 pages, she could have done a little less proselytizing, and a little more fleshing.

----------


## Philhelm

> 38... for which there was no option in the poll, so I chose 30.
> 
> I am sorely disappointed that Dan Brown has anything on that list.


Yes, when I saw Dan Brown on the list, my face scrunched up into a serious wtf moment.

----------


## ChaosControl

Only two, but I have 3 or so others on the list I own and just haven't got to. Probably a couple more I'll eventually read.

And how the heck can Gone with the Wind not be on a Top 60 novels list?

----------


## TNforPaul45

These are the top novels, according to _what_ and to _ whom_?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

27, so I chose the closest option and votes 30.

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well you can have two of mine, which leaves six spares out there for grabs.
> 
> I didn't say how many I enjoyed   That's another poll, I suppose, but most of the "classics" were not that enjoyable to me.


Good point.

I truly enjoy reading Dickens. Same with Melville, I enjoyed reading _The Whale_ and _Billy Budd_. Ditto Sam Clemens and Rudyard Kipling.

On that list though, for me anyway, _The Great Gatsby_ and _Ulysses_ were torture.

Thoroughly un-enjoyable.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> These are the top novels, according to _what_ and to _ whom_?


I made the list after consulting with a literary expert and a connoisseur of excellent literature.

----------


## low preference guy

> I made the list after consulting with a literary expert and a connoisseur of excellent literature.


you contacted a literary expert and a connoisseur of excellent literature just to create a thread on RonPaulForums?

----------


## MRoCkEd

Thirteen... Some of the others I started but never finished.

----------


## risk_reward

No Walden / on Civil Disobedience = list I don't respect

----------


## forsmant

> 38... for which there was no option in the poll, so I chose 30.
> 
> I am sorely disappointed that Dan Brown has anything on that list.


I agree. All his books follow the same outline.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> No Walden / on Civil Disobedience = list I don't respect


That's not a novel.  It would make the top philosophy list.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> I agree. All his books follow the same outline.


Besides being well written with excellent plots and characters,  Brown's books raise great questions of human interest; such as the conflict between science and religion, and between the individual and the state; plus he has Galileo in his books!

----------


## KCIndy

28.

But - and I mean no disrespect to the OP - I think the list is seriously flawed if these represent the greatest novels of all time.

No way should Dan Brown be on there.  Regardless of the controversial nature of his novels, his writing style is unimpressive.  He's a literary hack, IMHO.

Beyond that, the entire list sounds like a summary of reading assignments for someone who has taken English Lit through four years of high school.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Good point.
> 
> I truly enjoy reading Dickens. Same with Melville, I enjoyed reading _The Whale_ and _Billy Budd_. Ditto Sam Clemens and Rudyard Kipling.
> *
> On that list though, for me anyway, The Great Gatsby and Ulysses were torture*.
> 
> Thoroughly un-enjoyable.


Srsly?  I thought "Gatsby" was pretty good.  But I was 17 at the time.  Maybe I'd dislike it today.  ~shrugs~

----------


## specsaregood

Why is this thread in general politics?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Srsly?  I thought "Gatsby" was pretty good.  But I was 17 at the time.  Maybe I'd dislike it today.  ~shrugs~


Different strokes brother.

I read it when I was young also.

Maybe if I tackled it again, 30 years later, I'd think differently too.

----------


## legion

Where's the Holy Bible, the Most Important Book of All Time?

----------


## low preference guy

> Where's the Holy Bible, the Most Important Book of All Time?


Is the title "Top 60 books of all-time?"

----------


## specsaregood

> Is the title "Top 60 books of all-time?"


No, if so then Bukowski's "women" would certainly be on that list.

----------


## low preference guy

> No, if so then Bukowski's "women" would certainly be on that list.


never heard of it. coming from specs, it's probably a good suggestion.

----------


## LauraB

subjective.

----------


## Danke

"Curious George Gets a Medal (1957)"

----------


## libertybrewcity

HMm... I don't know who decides this list, but I've read 12. mostly through school though..

----------


## Imperial

I am pretty sure the Bible and Saint Augustine's Confessions are not novels.

----------


## Che

it's disappointing how many of classical novelists turn out to be a damn socialist.

----------


## Che

it's disappointing how many of classical novelists turn out to be a damn socialist.

----------


## Brett

14.  More than I expected.  Surprised Rand's novels made the cut.

----------


## low preference guy

> 14.  More than I expected.  Surprised Rand's novels made the cut.


Come on, at least the Fountainhead is good.

----------


## BuddyRey

I adore Twain and Dumas, and quite admire George Orwell and Ayn Rand (her fiction anyway), but that's about it from this list.  I'll probably hate Hemingway and Fitzgerald forever because they were shoved down my throat so much in school, and Steinbeck had moments of great tenderness and insight into the human condition, but was also a raging socialist.

If I had my own list, it would probably include _The Scarlet Pimpernel_ and what I consider to be the greatest "revolutionary adventure" novel of all time, _Scaramouche_!

Ooh, also, though they fall outside the realm of the novel, Whitman and Thoreau are fabulous...very underrated.

----------


## tpreitzel

24

----------


## Vessol

11/60

Why is Frank Herbert or JRR Tolkien not on that list? Certainly they are better than freaking Dan Brown.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 11/60
> 
> why is frank herbert or jrr tolkien not on that list? Certainly they are better than freaking dan brown.


+100000

----------


## Uriel999

this list is bull$#@!. In no place did I see The Hitchhiker's Guide listed.

----------


## libertybrewcity

great list, bump for a RETURN OF THE LIST. I'm going to have to start working on some of these. I think I was at 12 a while back...

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I have read about 1/3rd of what is on the list. It is not that I am not an avid reader but I much prefer non fiction.

----------


## Tarzan

Goes the graphic novel version count?

----------


## Original_Intent

Only 5. However, I really beg to differ with the list.

At first I was taken aback that there was no Shakespeare, no Homer, many of the great classics missing, but then I saw it was "novels" not "books" or "writings".

If your list had been the top 60 classics of Western Literature, I would have done a lot better.

And even though it is sci-fi - Frank Herbert's Dune deserves a spot on the list (all three of the original trilogy imho)

----------


## Esoteric

Isn't the bible a novel??

----------


## MelissaWV

> Isn't the bible a novel??


It's an anthology.

----------


## libertyjam

> 38... for which there was no option in the poll, so I chose 30.
> 
> I am sorely disappointed that Dan Brown has anything on that list.


I agree, though they are very entertaining, there are even better authors with the same themes, I regard DB as the 'trash novelist' of the genre.

----------


## libertyjam

What? No Albert Camus?

----------


## osan

32.

----------


## libertybrewcity

agreed that the list is messed up, anyone want to start a list of our own that we can vote on or change?

----------


## enoch150

12 - and 10 of them I don't even consider to be in the top 60 novels I've read. But I mostly read things more along the lines of Tolkien's _Silmarillion_ and Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_. And I don't know anyone else who considers _Huckleberry Finn_ to be inferior to _A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_.

----------


## emazur

I know I've read more, but for me it's 7 (I voted 6) b/c I read those 7 voluntarily and the rest were forced fed me during my schooling days, and I don't remember liking them b/c I only liked 2 books I had to read during school (Boy's Life & Kaffir Boy)

And BTW, Dan Brown rocks - exciting, clever stories that are real page turners (for fellow Brown fans, I'd recommend the 24 TV series if you especially like the fast paced action of his works)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I read Lord of the Rings and Alice in Wonderland at the same time...








...and I turned into a Tea Party Hobbit.

----------


## scrosnoe

20 completely and ~ 10 more partially (some could simply not get into!)

----------


## Jeremy

> I read Lord of the Rings and Alice in Wonderland at the same time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I turned into a Tea Party Hobbit.


Yet neither of those are on the OP's list.  The list sucks.

----------


## scrosnoe

> this list is ***. In no place did I see The Hitchhiker's Guide listed.


a flaw indeed and my count would go up LOL

----------


## scrosnoe

i want to know who the 2 60 votes are and have some serious book review discussions with them -- great thread OP!

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> i want to know who the 2 60 votes are and have some serious book review discussions with them -- great thread OP!


Thanks.  Just hoping to inspire some people to read a few good books.  :-)

----------


## mac_hine

You ever read "Bartleby the Scrivener"? 

If not, you should.

I once had one of those blue costumed fellas ask me for my papers. My response was, "I prefer not to,"

----------


## mac_hine

3 of my favorites not on the list:

"A confederacy of dunces" by John Kennedy Toole

"A green hunting cap squeezed the top of the fleshy balloon of a head. The green earflaps, full of large ears and uncut hair and the fine bristles that grew in the ears themselves, stuck out on either side like turn signals indicating two directions at once. Full, pursed lips protruded beneath the bushy black moustache and, at their corners, sank into little folds filled with disapproval and potato chip crumbs." http://www.amazon.com/Confederacy-Du.../dp/0802130208

"Winesburg, Ohio" by Sherwood Anderson http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winesbu...io_%28novel%29

"The Nick Adams Stories" by Earnest Hemmingway

The famous "Nick Adams" stories show a memorable character growing from child to adolescent to soldier, veteran, writer, and parent -- a sequence closely paralleling the events of Hemingway's life.  http://www.amazon.com/Nick-Adams-Sto.../dp/0684169401

I'm currently reading Game of Thrones" George R. R. Martin

The HBO series was phenomenal and the book hasn't disappointed.

----------


## Tarzan

20+... mostly against my will.

----------


## dejavu22

22...  guess that means 20

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Two listings of Dan Brown and Charles Dickens gets one?
> 
> And *that* one is _A Christmas Carol_?
> 
> WTF is that?
> 
> I've read that, along with _Oliver Twist, Nicholas Nickeleby, The Pickwick Papers, A Cricket on the Hearth and Bleak House._
> 
> Never got around to David Copperfield though. Need to do that.
> ...


LOL that what I was thinking.

----------


## amy31416

Zero. I can't read.

----------


## osan

> You ever read "Bartleby the Scrivener"? 
> 
> If not, you should.


I prefer not to.

----------


## osan

> great list, bump for a RETURN OF THE LIST. I'm going to have to start working on some of these. I think I was at 12 a while back...


Not really that great, actually and IMO.  Steinbeck bored me, but I had to read him in high school. Same with Hemmingway.  I have never understood why these guys were such icons and their works classics.  There are far better novels out there than anything they ever wrote.  The scifi genre alone could offer several hundreds of novels to displace everything else on the list, save Heinlein and Bradbury, and I am no scifi geek.

Oh, and Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons in the list?  Seriously... how does that compare with Candide?

A fun novel for the liberty minded is "Unintended Consequences".  Quite and utterly fantastically, the good guys win.  If only...

----------


## LoneWolf

zero. Sadly. I just put the first 5 on hold at my library. I am going to make it my mission for 2012 to read all 60!

----------


## LoneWolf

> Not really that great, actually and IMO.  Steinbeck bored me, but I had to read him in high school. Same with Hemmingway.  I have never understood why these guys were such icons and their works classics.  There are far better novels out there than anything they ever wrote.  The scifi genre alone could offer several hundreds of novels to displace everything else on the list, save Heinlein and Bradbury, and I am no scifi geek.
> 
> Oh, and Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons in the list?  Seriously... how does that compare with Candide?
> 
> A fun novel for the liberty minded is "Unintended Consequences".  Quite and utterly fantastically, the good guys win.  If only...


That is a REALLY LONG book. I own it.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

I can't vote here because I don't remember how many of those I've read. Several books on the list were required of us in middle school and high school, but that was a long time ago. I do know that I've read _1984_ more than once. (Nowadays there's scarcely any need to read that one anymore, since we're all living in it. )

I do read a lot, but I mainly go for nonfiction and science/engineering. With few exceptions, the only fiction I can really get into is fantasy/horror like Edgar Allan Poe, H.P. Lovecraft, and some of Stephen King's stuff.

----------


## Stupified

> Oh, and Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons in the list?  Seriously... how does that compare with Candide?



I'm definitely not disagreeing that the Dan Brown books do not belong on the list, but Candide is rather overrated in my opinion. Fairly standard philosophical novel with less-than-stellar prose (might be due to awkward translation though; I can't read French). 

And I've read 13 from that list. Pretty surprised actually.

I've been meaning to read "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress" for awhile now but I keep getting caught up in other books.

----------


## LoneWolf

Jules Verne (5)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jules_Verne

From the Earth to the Moon & Around the Moon
Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea
Around the World in Eighty Days
The Mysterious Island (greatest novel of all time)
Master of the World

Ernest Hemingway (3)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernest_Hemingway

The Sun Also Rises
A Farewell to Arms
For Whom the Bell Tolls

Fyodor Dostoyevsky (2)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fyodor_Dostoyevsky

Crime and Punishment
The Brothers Karamazov

Mark Twain (2)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Twain

Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Personal Recollections of Joan of Arc

Could not get into any of those. Dull,boring,uninteresting to me anyways...I will continue to TRY and get through at least 1 of these books....we shall see.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Jules Verne (5)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jules_Verne
> 
> From the Earth to the Moon & Around the Moon
> Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea
> Around the World in Eighty Days
> The Mysterious Island (greatest novel of all time)
> Master of the World
> 
> ...


Brothers Karamazov and Huck Finn are pretty good.  Jules Verne is a pretty dry writer, though.  I started "20,000 Leagues", but never finished it.  Maybe I will someday.

----------


## Jingles

12. I read, but not typically a lot of the books on that list. I'm more interested in History, Economics, Philosophy, Politics, etc... type stuff. I do like literature if I do read fiction though. No William S. Burroughs on that list!? I am disappoint.

----------


## FlatIron

George Orwell's Animal Farm and 1984 .

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Why is Sinclair Lewis on there? 




> His works are known for their insightful and critical views of *American society and capitalist values*

----------


## CaptainAmerica

the Count of Monte Cristo by  Alexandre Dumas is probably one of the most creatively influential novels on that entire list along with Sherlock Holmes. Some novels I just cant get into no matter how intelligently written they are. I definitely like the Count of Monte Cristo, Sherlock Holmes "A Study in Scarlet" "Sign of Four"  etc.. and Don Quixote . I also think Tolkien is engaging to read as well as classic .

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

13 total...

Never read Ayn Rand, Brave New World, and 1984.They are on que in my bookshelf though.

I would _not_ recommend "The Sun Also Rises". Just read "Farewell to Arms" and call it a day with Hemingway...

I would recommend these books from the same authors.

"Franny and Zooey" by JD Salinger.  

"Homage to Catalonia" by Orwell ... great book and easy to read. A nice biographical depiction of a country going thru Revolution.. if you can stomach all the Communist jargon.

"Metamorphosis" by Kafka

----------


## oyarde

I picked 15 on the poll . I have read , for sure 16 and I think another 13 , but most before I was old enough to shave . I am not a big non fiction guy , but would replace Brown with Vonnegut or something , no London ?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

3.

1984, Of Mice and Men and Fahrenheit 451.

----------


## oyarde

My favorite Bradbury was Something Wicked This Way Comes . My Favorite Paul , End The Fed , I liked Three , by Flannery O'connor ....

----------


## oyarde

I would also suggest "Sufferings in Africa" , guy named Riley , I think , but , it is not fiction.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> 3.
> 
> 1984, Of Mice and Men and Fahrenheit 451.


You need to do some more reading

----------


## oyarde

> You need to do some more reading


 It is OK , I have done enough for No. 3 and I , he may help me with my book in about 15 years . It will be great fun , driving around in a new pickup , having beers , no seatbelts , I will tell stories and experiences and he will compose

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> What? No Albert Camus?


I happen to find truths in his philosophy, but I don't think he was close to a great novelist.

As far as French authors go, I much prefer Octave Mirbeau.

----------


## Carson

I'm still stuck in the begats.

Actually some do look familiar, but who's counting. 

No offense intended *Galileo Galilei*. 





P.S. This reminds me of a time in my life where I lost interest in reading. Years later I had my eyes checked.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Where does this list come from? No Isaac Asimov? JRR Tolkien? Frank Herbert? Edgar Rice Burroughs? Miguel de Cervantes? Guy de Maupassant? Roald Dahl?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I've read 35 of the books on that list, but I would disagree vehemently with that list being called the top 60 books of all time.  Maybe half of them belong there...

----------


## Barrex

30+
(I read only good ones 
just joking.
De gustibus non est disputandum.

I would put Aristotel, Cicero, Plutarch etc.
I am always surprised when I read how people in those days had same thoughts and ideological problems as we to today....
I suggest for start with:
Aristotle "Constitution of Athens"
Plutarch "Fall of the Roman Republic"
Cicero "Defence speeches"

They are not everyday books but I liked them.

----------


## Tankbot85

That list is missing Lord of the Rings. IMO.

----------


## kathy88

Over 30. English major. Moby Dick is the only book I started and didn't finish. Still feel guilty about using Cliff Notes.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> You need to do some more reading


I've got 9 on this list but in the past 10 months i've read...

The Revolution
Liberty Defined
End the Fed
The Case for Gold
The Law
The Creature for Jekyl Island
Economics in 1 Lesson
Anti-Trust and Monopoly
Constitutional Chaos 
America's Great Depression
For a New Liberty
The Road to Serfdom
Age of Inflation


I would consider all these books more important than any that are on this list. 

If someone answered 0 to this list it wouldn't matter to me, who cares about these books? Are they even relevant at all? The ones I have read on this list are the dystopian ones anyway that are at least in the liberty spectrum. Still I don't think it matters... give me non-fiction liberty before a bunch of works from socialists writers any day of the week.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I've got 9 on this list but in the past 10 months i've read...
> 
> The Revolution
> Liberty Defined
> End the Fed
> The Case for Gold
> The Law
> The Creature for Jekyl Island
> Economics in 1 Lesson
> ...


Robert A. Heinlein is a lifetime achievement Prometheus Award Hall of Famer, by the Libertarian Futurist Society.  If I had to guess, I'd say he would fall under the liberty spectrum.  As a kid who couldn't get enough Heinlein growing up, he is a huge part of the reason I so strongly support personal liberty today.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

23

But Dan Brown? Ugh. No. Absolutely NOT deserving to be on this list.

How about Lord of the Flies? Lonesome Dove? Both of those are far, far better books than Dan Brown ever dreamed of writing.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Robert A. Heinlein is a lifetime achievement Prometheus Award Hall of Famer, by the Libertarian Futurist Society.  If I had to guess, I'd say he would fall under the liberty spectrum.  As a kid who couldn't get enough Heinlein growing up, he is a huge part of the reason I so strongly support personal liberty today.


Stranger in a Strange Land was one of the books I had read. It's fantastic. So was Atlas Shrugged, BNW, and some of the others (Out of the 9 I was forced to read 7 of them in school).  

But the vast majority of these books are... at least imo... not worth it. 

I just don't think non-fiction can really be beat when it comes to liberty... and judging someone based on the amount of books they've read off of _this list_ seems arbitrary and unfair.

----------


## febo

Bronte but no Austen?
No Mann? No Hesse?
No Anna Karenina?
No Proust?

----------


## Brian Coulter

Where the $#@! is DUNE?

----------


## oyarde

> I've got 9 on this list but in the past 10 months i've read...
> 
> The Revolution
> Liberty Defined
> End the Fed
> The Case for Gold
> The Law
> The Creature for Jekyl Island
> Economics in 1 Lesson
> ...


 Well done , you get four gold stars from me !

----------


## redbluepill

Ten. I need to read something by Tolstoy. Love that guy.

----------


## redbluepill

> Where the $#@! is DUNE?


Probably on a top ten science fiction list.

----------


## redbluepill

> zero. Sadly. I just put the first 5 on hold at my library. I am going to make it my mission for 2012 to read all 60!


What did they make you read at school!?

----------


## bolil

Anna Karenina is not on list.  List is, therefore, void.

(Also David Copperfield, Dickens self proclaimed favorite work)

----------

